# mottled thyroid



## confused3 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had an ultrasound on my thyroid because of a lump. The lump is a lymph node and the radiology report said my thyroid looks mottled. Any suggwstions? My family practice dr does not know what that means. I am a 25 year old female and have been diagnosed for 6 years. I am not overweight at all, I am constantly tired but I also have 3 kids 6 and under. Thanks for your help.


----------



## confused3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just wanted to update. I asked my dr for a copy of my ultrasound report and it suggested thyroiditis or a possible goiter. It said my thyroid is mottled and heterogenous. Should I rry and shee an endocrinologist?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi confused3,

Ask for copies of all labs that have been run on you and post them.

A Free T-4 and Free T-3 will tell you active thyroid hormone in your system.

TSI and TPO are antibodies.

If you have had those please post along with ranges.

We can help you sort things out - we just need some lab's to help.


----------



## confused3 (Apr 15, 2014)

My last tsh was 1.78, free T3 3.99 and free t4 was 1.51. This was November of last year. In march of last year my tsh was 1.10, free t3 was 4.48 and t4 was 2.10. Thanks


----------



## confused3 (Apr 15, 2014)

TSH range is .47 to 4.68 uiu/ml, free t3 is 2.77 to 5.27 pg/ml and t4 is .78 to 2.19 ng/ml.


----------



## confused3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Any suggestions?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Did the ultrasound tech ask if you were treated for thyroid problems? To suggest "goiter and thryoiditis" doesn't indicate that the radiologist knew that you were already treated for thyroid problems--although both are consistent with having thyroid disease already. "Mottled" and "heterogeneous" describe the appearance&#8230;.there doesn't seem to be note of any concerning structural problems.

What did they say about the lymph node--which is the "lump" you had the ultrasound for?


----------



## confused3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lymphnode is normal in size, 1cm by .4cm. I was just curious if thyroiditis is normal for someone with controlled hypothyroidism.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd say go see the endocrinologist as a good rule of thumb.

Also -- even though you have two kids, I have found that "thyroid" tired is different than normal tired.

In fact, my eyes used to often feel gritty tired. In fact my face felt gritty tired. Thyroid tired is not a normal tired. It's like a gritty tired.

Like -- "I've been dragged through a knothole" kind of tired.

Now that I have armour thyroid - yay -- I feel so much better! (I'm grateful to God!)


----------



## confused3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah I have been exhausted lately. To the point where I don't even want to get off the couch and that isn't my normal. I probably need my labs run again. Thanks!


----------

